# Wanting to pursue IUI



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have unexplained infertility and have been ttc for the last 2 yrs (it's nearly 2.5 yrs but since our timing was pretty out for a lot of it I like to think of it as 2!). Anyway, time is running out, I'm now 36 and the doctor wants me to go ahead with IVF. I have had no treatments whatsoever and still concerned about the health risks of IVF so would like to do IUI. Anyway, NICE guidelines suggest 6 cycles of IUI for someone like me but my doctor (at Hammersmith hospital) says I'm in the wrong postcode to be entitled to it. Is it worth me paying for it at Hammersmith hospital? And, if so, how do I go about that? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Pumpkin, your story sounds similar to mine. I paid for IUI at The Lister [£780 plus drugs on top].

I am not sure how you go about getting private treatment at Hammersmith. Perhaps you could give them a ring and ask. I think you might need a private referral via your GP.

However, if you're going to pay for IUI, it might be worth trying to find out how successful it has been at Hammersmith. Being in London, you have quite a few private clinic options.

Good luck. It can work.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I think if it was me I would base my decision on how long IVF is going to take.  Assuming you are sticking to the NHS route, you need to find out how long the waiting list is.  At our clinic it is given as an optimistic 18 months, but is actually well over two years.  If you are going to be waiting a significant time then you may well find you get offered IUI on the NHS whilst you are waiting.  IUI generally costs between £600 and £800 a cycle privately but the success rate is around 10% compared to around £4-5000 for IVF with a much higher success rate of 25-30%.  If you are eligible for NHS IVF then you will be waiting around anyway so if you have the money then give IUI a try in the meantime.


----------

